# لقد ساءت الامور بما فيها الكفاية



## Abu Fahm

عندي سؤَال للجميع الأصدقاء هل من الممكن قول هكذا:لقد ساءت الامور بما فيه الكفاية
ولا أنّها ترجمة حرفية من اللغة الإنكليزية فقط؟

شكرا


----------



## cherine

مرحبًا،

أظنها ترجمة حرفية من الإنجليزية. أقترح تغييرها إلى "ساءت إلى درجة كبيرة" أو "إلى حد كبير/لا يُحتمل"... أو، إذا كان للجملة بقية، يمكن أن نقول: ساءت الأمور لدرجة تجعلنا نفعل كذا أو نشعر بكذا.


----------



## إسكندراني

بصراحة من وجهة نظري الشخصية أنّها مقبولة لأنّها تُسْتَخْدَم بكثرة في تتر الأفلام الأجنبيِّة فتعوّدت عليها!


----------



## Masjeen

إسكندراني said:


> بصراحة من وجهة نظري الشخصية أنّها مقبولة لأنّها تُسْتَخْدَم بكثرة في تتر الأفلام الأجنبيِّة فتعوّدت عليها!



أتفق معك


----------



## Mahaodeh

حقًا؟ مهما رأيتها وقرأتها لا أجدها سائغة أبدا لأن الكفاية في العربية توحي بشيء جيّد والسوء لا يكون جيدا أبدا لأنه ضده. فأنت حين تقول: أخذت كفايتي من كذا فهذا يعني أنك ظللت تطلب كذا حتى اكتفيت، أي حتى أخذت حاجتك ولا أحد يحتاج أو يريد السوء (إلا إن أردنا فلسفة الأمر طبعا) وهذا يختلف عن قولك: كفى! لأن كفى يُقصد بها كُفّ أي توقف أو انته. تعبير: لقد ساءت الامور بما فيه الكفاية يعني أن الأمور ساءت حتى سدّت حاجتنا إلى السوء وهذا بالطبع ليس المقصود بل المقصود أن الأمور ساءت فوق احتمالنا أو قبولنا للأمر أو أكثر مما نرضى. إن التعبير يبدو لي وكأنه غير مناسب بالإنكليزية فكيف به في العربية!


----------



## Masjeen

ما رأيك يا أخت مها أني أستعملها في الحياة اليومية بل وأسمع الأخرين يقولونها..
ليس الكل ضليع باللغة العربية.. لكن هي تعابير تصبح دارجة ومقبولة دون إرداة منا


----------



## WadiH

Masjeen said:


> ما رأيك يا أخت مها أني أستعملها في الحياة اليومية بل وأسمع الأخرين يقولونها..
> ليس الكل ضليع باللغة العربية.. لكن هي تعابير تصبح دارجة ومقبولة دون إرداة منا



لكن انتم عندكم تعبير أفضل بكثير:
الدعوى طالت وشمّخت


----------



## Masjeen

wadi hanifa said:


> لكن انتم عندكم تعبير أفضل بكثير:
> الدعوى طالت وشمّخت



أنا ما أقصد التعبير كله.. أقصد بس "اللاحقة الأخير له" (بما فيه الكفاية)
مع أن التعبير ممكن يركب..
بس التعبير الشائع بالكويت لمثل هذا المعني "مصختها"


----------



## Mahaodeh

أنا لا أقول أنها لا تستخدم، فأنا أقرأها وأسمعها كثيرا. ما أقصد هو أنني لا أستسيغ استعمالها مع السوء بالرغم من كثرة استعمالها لأنها غير مناسبة، فأنا أجد المعنى غير متناسب مع الكلمات المستخدمة.


----------



## kemocon

ألم تسمع إلى قول الله تعالى (وكفي بجهنم سعيرا)؟ في اللسان "كفي يكفي كفاية إذا قام بالأمر". لم يحدد أالأمر خير أم شر. وجتى لو كانت الكفاية لا تكون إلا في الخير، جاز من باب البلاغة أن يتحدث بها عن الشر. قال تعالى (فبشرهم بعذاب أليم). ولكن الله أعلم.

مع العلم أن العبارة الصحيحة "سؤال لجميع الأصدقاء" بإضافة جميع إلى الأصدقاء بدلا من جعلها نعتا لها.


----------



## إسكندراني

Mahaodeh said:


> ...الكفاية في العربية توحي بشيء جيّد...


لا أستطيع الإفتاء في الفصحىٰ لٰكن في مصر لا أرى «الكفاية» محدودة على المستحبّ، ألم تسمعي بحركة كفاية؟



Mahaodeh said:


> إن التعبير يبدو لي وكأنه غير مناسب بالإنكليزية فكيف به في  العربية!


أين الغريب؟ كلمة enough من الطبيعي أن يلفظها المرؤ لمّا يريد من ضاربيه أن يتوقّفوا عن ضربه مثلاً. هل من بديل؟ّ


----------



## Fragrant Rose

أنا أراها سائغة جدا و قراتها في كتابت عربية لكتاب كبار كثيرا جدا. لا هي ليست ترجمة حرفية. ممكن كذلك القول : ساءت الأمور بما يكفي .


----------

